# john deere 140



## kzoocarpenter (Jul 14, 2012)

Got a guy down the road selling a john deere 140 H3 with rototiller for 700 bucks. I've never owned an older deere, don't really know much about them. But I'm looking for another GT with a tiller to get some small food plots going out back. Good tractor? Any typical problems I should look for?


----------



## Ralphst16 (Jul 30, 2012)

They are good tractors. If it comes with just a tiller, I would try to talk him down a bit. If it runs, I would grab it. Also, john deeres are pretty easy to get parts for.


----------

